# Ideas on stock and decor of child's aquarium.



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok I'm not going to stock this 20 gal for a while, just in case it does have a cycle. I want to do a black light on it and used the glofish decor from his 10 gal. I put the colorful substrate on top of the eco complete from my planted aquarium. I have some plants and need to get more. I have an arch, and a little shelter to go in. I need more ideas on how to decorate the silly thing and what kind of fish will survive an active 3 yr old, and won't be bothered by room light during day and black light at night. His glofiish did fine. I had no problems with health except a bought of ich at first. I don't want nor can afford glofish at $8 a fish. I was thinking 12 guppies, a couple cory cats, and ghost shrimp. What do yall think? I will probably have to wait till I go to El Paso to get them because things are over priced in my little town.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Neon tetras would look cool


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Are they hardy enough to stand having a stinker boy knocking on the glass? I know I'll be doing the maintenance on it but I don't want to suck up dead fish because he stressed the poor things.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Allanira said:


> Are they hardy enough to stand having a stinker boy knocking on the glass? I know I'll be doing the maintenance on it but I don't want to suck up dead fish because he stressed the poor things.


Can't speak to the neons but the only post lately on guppies is how poorly they have survived for most!
a goldfish(one) would probly do well?


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't touch goldfish lol. Personally unless I have a large pond I don't do them because of their requirements, and because they are nasty dirty fish. I have a Marineland C-160 canister on it so I have good filtration. I don't want to have to clean my set up every couple days, compared to every week. I guess I need to get my fish book out again and read it over.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have tiger barbs in my childrens room tank. Theyre hardy and not stressed my my kids poking at the glass. Screw the stand to the wall so little stinkers don't pull it over, that's the kind of thing I worry about on the one in my 3 and 1.5 yr old boys room.


----------

